# صور لشهداء نجع حمادى



## kemo.stars (7 يناير 2010)

الشهيد ابانوب كمال


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 يناير 2010)

شهيد 
ليه كدة يارب 
ربنا يصبر اهله


----------



## Mary Gergees (7 يناير 2010)

*ربنا ينيح نفسهم
شكر ا​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (7 يناير 2010)

ربنا يصبر اهاليهم 
ورجاء محبة صلوا لكل شعب نجع حمادى​


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*باكورة شهداء 2010*​


----------



## twety (7 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يرحمهم برحمته
ويصبر اهاليهم
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يناير 2010)

ربنا قادر يمد اهاليهم بالعزاء والصبر​


----------



## mnssa (8 يناير 2010)

بمزيد من الحزن والآسى تلقينا خبر الهجوم الوحشي على أشقائنا في مصر وهم يهمون بمغادرة الكنيسة بعد إنتهاء القداس الإلهي لعيد الميلاد طالبين من الرب له المجد أن يتغمدهم بفسيح  


+ الله قد يسمح لقوي الشر ان تقوم علينا ولكنه في نفس الوقت يأمرالقوات السمائيه ان تقف معنا وتحمينا ونحن نغني مع اليشع النبي الذي اجتاز نفس التجربه
 " ان الذين معنا اكثر من الذين علينا " ويقول الرب لكل واحد منا 
" لاتخش من خوف الليل ولا من سهم يطير في النهار يسقط عن يسارك ألوف وعن يمينك ربوات واما انت فلا يقتربون اليك " .(قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم

ويصبر اسرهم​


----------



## youhnna (8 يناير 2010)

*ربنا ينيح ارواحهم
ويعزى اهلهم تعزيه سمائيه مباركة*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا يعزى اهلهم
اذكرونا يا اخوتى امام عرش النعمه ​


----------



## tenaaaa (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا يصبر اهله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يناير 2010)

يارب عزي أهاليهم يارب 
و نيح نفوس الشهداء فى فردوس النعيم الموضع الذى هرب منه الحزن و الكآبة و التنهد 
يارب
أمسح كل دمعة من عيونهم


----------



## maryanne_omega (8 يناير 2010)

يا رب كما كنت مع يشوع و نصرته و تحطمت اسوار اريحا انصرنا على ظالمينا
و كما اخرجت سعب اسرائيل من مصر من ظلمة قرعون اخرجنا من ظلمة المعتدين على اولادك 
و كما كنت مع الثلاث فتيا فى اتون النار كن معنا فى الضيقات 
يا رب احتسب شهداء نجع حمادى كشهداء بيت لحم لانه كما خاف هيرودس من ملك طفل المزود هكزا يخاف الشيطان و اتباعه من ابناء رب المجد 

يا رب فليتمجد اسمك دائما


----------



## الابن مينا (8 يناير 2010)

لكل شىء تحت السماء وقت


----------



## سميرعدلي (14 يناير 2010)

ربنا ينيح ارواحهم
ويعزى اهلهم تعزيه سمائيه مباركة


----------



## الابن مينا (16 يناير 2010)

لكل شىء تحت السماء وقت   :heat::94:           ان كنا حزانا فى عيدنا فابونا السماوى يعلم ما بداخلنا و ننتظر من ابونا السماوى العادل ان يدافع عنا


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2010)

*شهداء عيد الميلاد

بس الصورة دى مش الشهيد ابانوب كمال

ده بولا عاطف*​


----------



## safa2 (18 يناير 2010)

من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى نعم يارب منتظرين وعودك والصبر لجميع الجروحين


----------

